
Management of IP numbers by peg-dhcp - sohkamyung
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2322
======
cleeus
If you want to see this in action, just visit the CCC event. People regularly
manage to DoS (or just overload, I don't know) even the DHCP servers. So at
some point all you will get from the network is a little wooden peg with a
number. :)

------
sohkamyung
On using avian carriers to transport the IP information: would standard bird
tags, etched with the IP information, overcome the weight problem?

It doesn't solve the problem of lost avian carriers, of course. :-)

------
walrus01
so, this is like the DHCP client/server version of IP over avian carriers?

